# Need help with soil test results



## hari-bhari (Apr 9, 2021)

I inherited a pretty run down yard July 2019 and have now gone through 2 chemical treatment and three landscapers to try and get my lawn in order. Currently they are using a reel mower at a low height but the guy incorrectly scalped it before winter which created a lot of runoff issues since the grass was already thin. 
Anyways I did a soil test. Trying to figure out the correct amendments.

My plan is:
Aeration
Dethatch
Starter fertilizer 
Milorganite a few weeks later. 
I'm also willing to pay to haul in topsoil and sand to form a top layer.

What else can I do to these bare, thin areas? I don't really have good plugs to transplant from elsewhere. The yard is hilly in places and I can see places where the water is running off but I think my issues are bigger than just that.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

That soil sure looks sandy, compacted and not able to hold onto water or nutrients for very long. Did your test reveal what your organic matter is? My guess it is quite low. A core aeration and a compost topdressing would do wonders for you.


----------



## hari-bhari (Apr 9, 2021)

I don't have specific results on organic matter beyond what I pasted above, but micronutrients are low too. I'm in GA so I assumed it's a lot of clay.

Is compost topdressing exchangeable with topsoil? I found some companies that can do a sand/topsoil mix over the top. Otherwise I have to find someone willing to spread compost.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

hari-bhari said:


> I don't have specific results on organic matter beyond what I pasted above, but micronutrients are low too. I'm in GA so I assumed it's a lot of clay.
> 
> Is compost topdressing exchangeable with topsoil? I found some companies that can do a sand/topsoil mix over the top. Otherwise I have to find someone willing to spread compost.


Beware of anybody selling "topsoil". Do you know what the definition of topsoil is? Topsoil is anything that came from the top of the ground, that's it. It could be no better than the soil you already have and also have a lot of weed seed in it.

You ASSUME you have clay. Have you dug down to see what it's like? What does it feel like when you wet it? Is it sticky or is it gritty? Those pics sure look like sand to me. More sand is, well, more "topsoil" in your case. Could you dig up a shovel full of soil and post a pic?

Low micronutrients are usually a sign of...............low organic matter! If you're going to spend $$ on a truckload, compost (not mixed with anything else) is your best bet and will increase your organic matter and your micronutrients, not to mention that if properly completed, the microbes have heated it up enough to kill any weed seeds in it.


----------



## hari-bhari (Apr 9, 2021)

I will dig up and post a picture. I did it for the soil test and it felt pretty tacky like clay. Thanks for getting back.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Georgia is known to have weathered clay.


----------

